# Foley Catheter Charge 51702?



## Anne85 (Aug 6, 2014)

This question is for Professional ED Billing:  Do you still code CPT 51702 if the nurse inserts the foley catheter?


----------



## Andrschery (Aug 10, 2014)

No, not on the pro-fee side.


----------

